# Rimadyl Side Effects?



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Our Sasha is 9 years old and was diagnosed with arthritis about 2 years ago. She also has hypothyrodism and takes 2 Thyroxine twice a day plus 2 adult aspirin twice a day for the arthritis.

In the last month, she had two episodes of limping. The vet recommended that we try Rimadyl instead of the aspirin. We tried it for three days. She was more agitated than normal and drank even more water than normal (she already drinks a lot). Also the first day, she kept squatting like she had to pee but she didn't. I have put her back on the aspirin and her agitation level and drinking level are back to normal (for her) and no more of the excessive squatting.

Anyone else have problems with Rimadyl? I'm thinking that this wasn't a good mix with her thyroid med.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Cindy, there are side effects from Rimadyl and your vet should have explained these to you. Thirst is one them. Go back to you vet and ask about the side effects and whether it is the appropriate drug to give with Thyroxine.

I have used Rimadyl on three elderly working dogs that suffered from arthritis and because of their age, the side effects were balanced up against their quality of life and the quality of life won out - in other words the side effects were unlikely to bring about a premature death. And they didn't. It did give them a pain free life and the ability to carry on with what they wanted to do. Like all drugs, it has it's pros and cons and this is why you need to talk to your vet about what is going to be the best option for your dog.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Despite the popular practice of vilifying Rimadyl on the internet, the actual number of side effects is a very low percentage of dogs that use it. The most common side effect would be stomach upset. Perhaps this could be the cause of the increased thirst, as increased thirst is not a known side effect of Rimadyl use.

There is no contraindication of using Rimadyl with Thyroxine and I've used this combo many times.

Did you have a washout period between the Aspirin and the Rimadyl? If not, that may be a large part of the problem. NSAIDs do not mix, so you need to have the dog off the old NSAID for several days prior to starting the new one.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

GoldenMom said:


> Did you have a washout period between the Aspirin and the Rimadyl? If not, that may be a large part of the problem. NSAIDs do not mix, so you need to have the dog off the old NSAID for several days prior to starting the new one.


I asked if I needed to leave any time between the aspirin and the Rimadyl and was told that I didn't. She has always drunk a lot of water but this was ridiculous! She didn't appear to have an upset stomach - no vomiting, no gagging. Plus the agitation was way more than usual. She tends to not do well with any kind of new medication so I'm not surprised that she had problems with this one.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried glucosamine and chondroitin? You can get it in Healthy hip and joint treats from walmart, though I prefer the Zen puppy agile formula. It helped my 9 yr old and she is now bouncing around like a 3 yr old again (after she was so bad we would have to carry her up stairs some days). Everyone I have suggested it to has also noted that it helped immensely. It does take a few weeks to see much results, but the results are wonderful. And no side affects to worry about. And you will able to stop giving asprin too.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I started my dog on another nsaid last Friday - Deramaxx. We had had her on aspirin and only went 24 hours between the last aspirin and the first dose of dermax. yesterday she started vomiting and she was sick all day- vomited 5 times. I took her to the vet and he gave her an anti nausea shot and some prislosec and some sucralate pills ( sucaralate is supposed to coat her stomach according to the vet). she is better today- she is 11 years old and a tripod- missing her left front leg. She is arthritic and before starting her on the deramaxx several days ago couldnt even get up to go for a walk to use the bathroom. We have had her on dollar store glucosamine/condroitin for several years in anticipation of her 3 legs getting arthritic. Any suggestions you can give me are appreciated by her and me and her mom. If she does better with the vomiting over the next few days I am supposed to take her back to the vet early next week. I know all the pain meds they have are related and Im afraid they are also going to upset her stomach and make her sick.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Shep gets 100mg Vetprofin (Rimadyl generic) and 50mg Tramadol every day. Dose is split in half and given with food twice a day. Never had any problems.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Bella takes the Rimadyl on occasion and I always feed her beforehand to avoid the upset tummy. She did throw-up the first time so I have just always made sure to feed her a snack before she gets it.


----------

